# vise to make cobia jigs



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

i've been using a wood working table vise to make my jigs with but i want to get a fly tying vise. there are so many out there online and want some input from you guys on which one works best for you.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

fly tying vise isnt going to hold a cobia jig head very well. I'm sure a bench vise is what you need. I have trouble locking down anything larger than 2/0 and that's without the 4oz of lead attached.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Try a Renzetti. Works fine with my 4oz jigs.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

It would need to be a BIG fly vise. I used to tie 3/8oz bucktail bass jigs in a vise I have (used 4/0 hooks in those jigs) and I cannot imagine even trying a cobia jig on it with all the weight they have. If you do buy one make sure it is will do the job.


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.griffinenterprisesinc.com/vises.html

I've been using the same Griffin since 1990, it still works flawlessly. Get the Superior 2A


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks guys i'll look into these.

does anyone sell these locally??


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i once saw a longnosed vise-grip, welded to a c-clamp, it worked well for your porpose


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Here is how I do it. the jaws ratchet, holds up to 9/0 hooks with 8 ounce jigs, and are indestructible:thumbsup:


----------



## Lingfisher613 (Nov 12, 2013)

aqua-holic said:


> Here is how I do it. the jaws ratchet, holds up to 9/0 hooks with 8 ounce jigs, and are indestructible:thumbsup:



haha that is awesome i should try doing that xD looks cool and probably works fantastically


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

It works great for the bigger jigs - the white one in the vise is 6 ounces with a mustad 9/0 hook.


----------

